# Want to double check vet's Panacur dosage



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi folks, the other day I noticed what I believe to be pinworms in my russian's poop so I scheduled a fecal exam, and a general check-up with the vet. Earlier today we brought him in and though we don't have the results of the fecal yet, she sent us home with three syringes of Panacur.

Leroy (my Russian) weighs 1.2lbs and the dosage and dosing instructions given to us is as follows:

Panacur (Fenbendazole) 100mg/mL

Give 0.25cc (one syringe) orally once daily for three days. Wait ten days and repeat if indicated.

After reading old posts regarding the matter I discovered that many people recommend only one dosage, then another 10 days later to kill any eggs that have hatched. I know that Panacur is a poison, and I'd hate to give Leroy anything that may harm him so I thought I'd check and see if anyone has any opinions regarding Leroy's prescribed dosage and dosing instructions. Thank you in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 6, 2011)

If your tort is otherwise acting healthy, don't you want to wait for the fecal test results first to be sure? 
Just BTW, my vet recommended treating for 3 days and repeating this 2 weeks later. They were about 500 and 600gms, and the dose was about the same, but that is probably a bit variable.
The med can set them back for a few weeks re: appetite, etc.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 7, 2011)

Leroy said:


> Hi folks, the other day I noticed what I believe to be pinworms in my russian's poop so I scheduled a fecal exam, and a general check-up with the vet. Earlier today we brought him in and though we don't have the results of the fecal yet, she sent us home with three syringes of Panacur.
> 
> Leroy (my Russian) weighs 1.2lbs and the dosage and dosing instructions given to us is as follows:
> 
> ...



Your dosage is fine and being given the correct way for the dosage prescribed.

At the dosage given, you give it once daily for 3 days and then repeat it in 10-14 days. There is also a higher dosage that can be given once initially and then repeated 10-14 days later.

Generally, fenbendazole is an extremely safe antiparasitic....if any reactions are seen, it is usually due to high loads of parasites being killed off........though, there is ALWAYS a chance of a drug reaction when dealing with medicines.

I often crow about the way that this forum helps those tortoise owners that need it and the members generally do it very well, however....when it comes to drugs and drug dosages I pretty much draw the line. You've heard it a million times, don't believe everything you read on the internet......if you have any questions about what your vet is doing or prescribing....call them and ask questions, have them explain until you are satisfied and understand. If you are not comfortable with your vet's services and ability to make you feel comfortable and confident, then find another. 

Doc


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 7, 2011)

If i have to worm my torts i never use Pancur, it never really got rid of the worms.

So doing an experiment at work with a dog wormer and finding it had the best results for any intestinal parasite.

I tried it on one of my torts that Panacur didnt work, its called MILBEMAX 0.5-5kg dog.
its ingriedients are 2.5mg MILBEMYCINE OXIME and 25mg PRAZQUANTEL,

I weight the tort and give the dosis as if i was giving it to a dog, It worked a treat and with it being in small tablet form ,all you have to do is open the mouth and pop it in, done, stress free, worm free and a happy tort, Normally there is no need to repeat after 14 days, its a one dose only.

All my customers are alot happier with it as they dont see their poor pet squrming about trying to get the tube out of its throat, the whole process takes less than a minute.

Never had a problem since, I use this for all the reptiles that i have to worm now as its alot less stress for the animal and it works.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 7, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> If i have to worm my torts i never use Pancur, it never really got rid of the worms.
> 
> So doing an experiment at work with a dog wormer and finding it had the best results for any intestinal parasite.
> 
> ...



of course, it all depends on the parasite species that you are dealing with....if there are tapeworms present, Panacur won't touch them. Milbamycin does show promise so far and at a very low dosage, but there is not much info (studies) out there yet to prove it's safety in chelonians...at least on this side of the pond..have you seen any papers in Spain?

Doc


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it's time to find a new vet. If you don't trust your current one enough to prescribe properly for a simple worming, what will you do if it's something really serious?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2011)

I've always said that we can't give out "dosages" on the forum. There are too many variables in the type of de-wormer and the strength of the de-wormer. 

It is best to go with what your vet has told you, and not to "double check" with us, as we don't know what you're using or its strength.


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't realize that I'd be chastised for simply wanting to ensure that the dosage prescribed was correct. When I find conflicting information, regardless of it's source, I try to get my facts straight. Thanks everyone for your replies. The reason I was unsure is because this was my first visit to this vet (found her on TFO's vet list), and she didn't seem to know much about tortoises. To be completely honest, when I left her office I didn't have the greatest confidence in her, so perhaps I will be looking for a new vet.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 7, 2011)

chastised? I don't see that anyone was chastising you, in fact I think your question was answered very thoroughly and you were given very valuable information to think about and act upon if ever needed again. Good luck with your tortie.

Doc


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 7, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> chastised? I don't see that anyone was chastising you, in fact I think your question was answered very thoroughly and you were given very valuable information to think about and act upon if ever needed again. Good luck with your tortie.
> 
> Doc



You're right, forgive me. I just had a bad morning, followed thus far by an even worse afternoon and after reading everyone's replies I got on the defensive. The information given to me was helpful, and I really, truly appreciate all of it. 

I was planning on waiting until I receive the results of the fecal to begin treatment, hopefully I'll be hearing from my vet soon.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 7, 2011)

No need to apologize...everyone has a bad day and I hope yours improves.

Doc


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2011)

Please accept my most sincere apology. I never meant to sound as if I were getting on your case. As you may know, the written word comes across pretty cut and dried. I just didn't want everyone else who reads this thread to think that the dose that was referred to here is good for all de-wormers, all size tortoises, etc. because its not. Each tortoise needs to be dosed individually, and different de-wormers come in different percentages, which makes the dose different per weight of the tortoise. When de-worming your tortoise, you (the collective "you," not the individual "you") need to get your information from a qualified reptile vet the first time. After that, you can do it yourself (if you use the same type de-wormer).


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 7, 2011)

To borrow exoticsdr's words, "no need to apologize"  I was just having a rough day (which got a whole lot better!) and I totally understand why you wouldn't want dosage information to be available to the general public. In fact, my questions were answered and any concerns I had were addressed, so if the moderators wish to they may delete this thread so nobody tries to take matters into their own hands and administer medication to their tortoises (using the dosage I listed) without having seen a vet.


----------

